# 8 weeks of Test E w/o HCG?



## misha2dope (May 23, 2011)

i was planning on doing my first 250mg (500mg a week) injection today but remembered i don't have any hcg.... what do you guys think? should i hold off and order some hcg before starting? my pct was going to be nolva. thanks.


----------



## vortex (May 23, 2011)

Some people don't start hcg until 2-3 weeks in, I'm sure you could have some shipped in before that.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 23, 2011)

i didnt run any.....


----------



## misha2dope (May 23, 2011)

lol deff not taking my chances with that...my gear took ~8 weeks to come lol
so i take it it's an essential to a cycle right?


----------



## IanM4208 (May 23, 2011)

Since it has sides of its own, I only use it with 19-nors. IMO its not necessary for ur cycle.
I would go atleast 10 weeks for ur cycle tho
I would drop the nolva n get some clomid for ur pct


----------



## UA_Iron (May 23, 2011)

Chances are you'll be fine. 

It's only up until late that the opinion on boards is its "absolutely 100% necessary"


----------



## LightBearer (May 23, 2011)

test e should be ran for 10-12 weeks bro


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Test e for 8 weeks is pointless to most, including myself but thats not the point.

HCG is NOT essential, however it does help.


----------



## Himik (May 24, 2011)

I would order more test and make sure I have everything else on hand before starting anything.


----------



## misha2dope (May 26, 2011)

this will be my first cycle so i'm not trying to go all crazy with it. just a real simple one to see how my body works. i got about 36 vials so that should last me about 2 steroid cycles.  anyways a couple of people are saying run clomid instead of nolva? but everywhere i read, it states that nolva is better


----------



## JCBourne (May 26, 2011)

Again, 8 weeks is not long enough on test e man. It's a long ester meaning its going to take a few weeks to kick it.

You can lead a horse to water....



misha2dope said:


> but everywhere i read, it states that nolva is  better



You read wrong.


----------



## minimal (May 27, 2011)

nolva vs clomid debate will never die.. but i personally prefer clomid


----------



## carli (May 27, 2011)

just ask anyone that has taken clomid for pct and nolva and all you will get it clomid ftw


----------



## Mooksman (May 27, 2011)

can you start hcg mid cycle, like week 6?


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 27, 2011)

Nolva keeps estro in Check. Clomid with restore Natural levels of T better. If you are bitch tit prone stick with nolva. Clomid as a standalone is average for keeping Jello tits from happening. Thats why you'll see a clomid and arimidex being used as PCT. And the debate will go on. and on. and on and on and on.

I use nolva thru the entire cycle and pct. Nolva vs Clomid is still a gray area as much as many online "experts" would disagree and say one is better. They're different. Like apples and oranges.  Figure out what YOUR BODY likes and will respond to.


----------



## BigBird (May 27, 2011)

HCG is NOT necessary for cycle.  It's only a personal preference for some who prefer their balls do not shrink.  I have never used HCG and have always recovered no problem.  I don't give two shits about my boys taking a rest while my body is getting extra testosterone elsewhere.  Balls get smaller (testicular atrophy) then recover with a vengeance.  Some state that hcg will make pct easier for them but I recover with standard pct and no use of hcg.  If you want to use hcg, then go right ahead - I wont' dissuade you from it.  But I will tell you it's not a requirement.


----------



## sirmattiep (May 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> HCG is NOT necessary for cycle.  It's only a personal preference for some who prefer their balls do not shrink.  I have never used HCG and have always recovered no problem.  I don't give two shits about my boys taking a rest while my body is getting extra testosterone elsewhere.  Balls get smaller (testicular atrophy) then recover with a vengeance.  Some state that hcg will make pct easier for them but I recover with standard pct and no use of hcg.  If you want to use hcg, then go right ahead - I wont' dissuade you from it.  But I will tell you it's not a requirement.


 
How long did it take for your balls to recover with a vengeance? lol I read some guy never ran an hcg forgot what his cycle was but it took a whopping 2 months to pop a boner.. That shiiiiit don't float my boat ya know haha. Cause I'm looking to start this exact cycle running Test E for 10 weeks with nolva most likely cause I ran a cycle with Metha drol extreme with Clomid as pct and a month two later had a estrogen rebound causing my gyno. I've been taking my letro but the lumps feel as though they should go away soon but I'm running out.. Should I wait till the lumps are completely gone before starting this new cycle or is it okay to start it but start taking Arimidex?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 29, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> I use nolva thru the entire cycle and pct.




You could look into using exemestane @ 12.5mg during your cycle, I think this does a much better job of decreasing "puffy nips" and gyno problematic symptoms, all the while keeping bloat down.


AS for the HCG BigBird hit the nail on the head, HCG is a matter of preference, some run it for the sole reason that it will keep your boys a good size while on cycle, I for one dont care if there small while im on, I do however take it during pct to aid in the recovery process. The faster I can get my natural T level up, The more of a chance I have at retaining the gains I made.

Though If I PCT its rare, I cruise between most cycle, But when I take an extended break I pct.


----------



## Digitalash (May 29, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You could look into using exemestane @ 12.5mg during your cycle, I think this does a much better job of decreasing "puffy nips" and gyno problematic symptoms, all the while keeping bloat down.
> 
> 
> AS for the HCG BigBird hit the nail on the head, HCG is a matter of preference, some run it for the sole reason that it will keep your boys a good size while on cycle, I for one dont care if there small while im on, I do however take it during pct to aid in the recovery process. The faster I can get my natural T level up, The more of a chance I have at retaining the gains I made.
> ...


 
How long do you usually cruise and how long does it take to recover after that?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 29, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> How long do you usually cruise and how long does it take to recover after that?




Right now, Ill Blast for 12-15 weeks, then cruise for 6-8 then blast for 10-12 then pct and take a 14-20 week break then repeat, so far ive been able to recovery pretty well, but I'm sure sooner or later Ill have to just stay on a cruise.

Honestly The reason I dont just cruise all the time, is I dont want to be 100% dependent on TRT right now, sooner or later I know I will, but since my body is still able to recover, I PCT after the 2 blasts


----------



## Glycomann (May 29, 2011)

you will recover better if hCG is used say the last 5 weeks.  Stop it a week after last shot and PCT with Clomid as usual.  The hCG will keep a signal to the testes and they won't atrophy nearly as much as without.  Then it's just a matter of jump starting the hypothalamus and pituitary to start secretion of LH and FSH.  That part is faster to recover than the testes so having the testes in a near normal state whist the LH and FSH secretion systems are coming online is the better way to do it hands down.

1-8 test
1-8 aromasin 12.5 mg/d 
2-9 hCG 250 iu EOD
11-15 Clomid 50 mg/d


----------



## J.thom (May 29, 2011)

Run your cycle to 10 or 12 weeks with Test E. HCG is not needed but recommended.


----------



## Klutch (May 29, 2011)

what ai's are you running?


----------

